# Fur Buyers license?



## kev (Dec 6, 2007)

Can you get raw deer hides from a deer processer with this license? Are there any certain rules?


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

Technically yes. But you must also get the hunters information and turn in monthly reports to the DNR. Im not sure most processers keep those kinds of records. Im a Fur Buyer/taxidermist and buy things like bobcats, martin, fisher etc. I could also buy hides from hunters. But the documentation is very important.

Hugh


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Hugh is right, you HAVE to document every pruchase, and have a paper trail of the hunters name, address, and tag number for every cape and raw hide you buy from the processor. And send that report in monthly. Kind of takes the fun out of it.


----------

